# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  AΠOΛΛΩNIA VI [Apollonia VI]

## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

Φορτηγό πλοίο AΠOΛΛΩNIA II, νηολογίου Πειραιώς 4431, ολικής χωρητικότητας 746 κόρων και καθαρό 414 κόρων, με ΔΔΣ : SV 3282, ναυπηγήσεως του 1955 στο BREMEN, κινούμενο με MEK ισχύος 1.000 BHP, τύπου KLO-ECKNER-HUMBOLDT-DEUTZ.
Το πλοιο είχε αποπλεύσει περί ώρα 20.00 της 10ης Iουνίου 1980 από τη Xαλκίδα με 1.440 τόνους γενικού φορτίου, και προορισμό την Tρίπολη Λιβύης.
Περί ώρα 02.30 της 11/6/80, το πλοίο προσάραξε στον ύφαλο Tρυπητής ΒΔ της Μακρονήσου.
Tο πλήρωμα μεταφέρθηκε με ασφαλεια στο Λαύριο. 
Tο πλοίο χαρακτηρίστηκε ως τεκμαρτή ολική απώλεια εγκαταλειφθέν στους ασφαλιστές, ενώ μέρος του φορτίου διασώθηκε.

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ



----------


## Rocinante

Κωστα εντυπωσιακοτατες οι φωτογραφιες σου. Σε υπερευχαριστουμε.
Μηπως γνωριζεις το αρχικο ονομα του πλοιου;
Ηθελα να το ψαξω αλλα ειχα ενα προβληματακι και ζητω τη βοηθεια καποιου ειδικου.
Δεν ξερω αν το πηρατε χαμπαρι οσοι ασχολειστε με την αναζητηση στοιχειων πλοιων, απο χτες το πολυ καλο εργαλειο που λεγοταν Miramar ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ. :Sad: 
Γνωριζει καποιος κατι αντιστοιχο;

----------


## Natsios

Όντως πολύ εντυπωσιακές Κώστα. Ειναι αυτό το ναυάγιο που είχε μείνει η πλώρη του κάμποσα χρόνια εξω από την επιφάνεια όπως η πρώτη φωτογραφία σου? Το θυμάμε πιτσιρικάς που πηγαίναμε σε ένα εξοχικό γνωστού στην Κερατέα απένατι από την Μακρόνησο και το χαζεύαμε με τα κυάλια

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

> Όντως πολύ εντυπωσιακές Κώστα. Ειναι αυτό το ναυάγιο που είχε μείνει η πλώρη του κάμποσα χρόνια εξω από την επιφάνεια όπως η πρώτη φωτογραφία σου? Το θυμάμε πιτσιρικάς που πηγαίναμε σε ένα εξοχικό γνωστού στην Κερατέα απένατι από την Μακρόνησο και το χαζεύαμε με τα κυάλια


Nαι αυτό είναι. 
Και εγώ όταν κολυμπούσα γύρω του όταν ήμουν πιτσιρικάς μου φαίνονταν τεράστιο !!!

----------


## plori

ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΠΑΝΙΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## salto

Κωστα εισαι φοβερος.μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

O φιλος Κωστας εμπλουτιζει με σπανιες και ιδιαιτερες φωτογραφιες το φορουμ!

----------


## Ellinis

Μια απεικόνηση της περιοχής με τα διάσπαρτα πια τμήματα του ναυαγίου

11535932_942076082501586_4755167650533243708_n.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Εκτός λάθους μου φαίνεται ότι το < APOLLONIA VI > ναυπηγήθηκε το 1955 σαν < ANTIGONI (E) > 

ANTIGONI (E) 1955
Imo : 5284405
Callsign : SV3282
Builder / Yard No : Fr. Lurssen / No 13232
Launched : 16.07.1955
In service : 09.1955
Type : General Cargo
Owner : Captain Giannoulis Vambounis
Homeport / Flag : Pireaus / Greece
Tonnage : 484gt 253nrt 930dwt
Dimensions : 65.31 X 9.73 X 5.74
Propulsion : Deutz 4sa 8cylinder 320 X 450 1000bhp
Speed : 11.5
Capacity : 
Grain 1902, Bale 1747, Derricks 4 X 3-5SWL, 2 X 3 SWL.
Subsequent history:
1979 sold as Apollonia VI
11.06.1980 wrecked 37.45 N – 24.07 E // from Pireaus to Tripoli with general cargo.

Antigoni1955.jpg

http://www.shipspotters.nl/viewtopic...=297&start=165

----------


## τοξοτης

> Εκτός λάθους μου φαίνεται ότι το < APOLLONIA VI > ναυπηγήθηκε το 1955 σαν < ANTIGONI (E) > 
> 
> ANTIGONI (E) 1955
> Imo : 5284405
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ........................................
> 
> http://www.shipspotters.nl/viewtopic...=297&start=165


Να ομολογήσω ότι δε μπορούσα να καταλάβω το ANTIGONI *( E )* μέχρι που βρήκα το παρακάτω :

Ship info
Ship page http://maritime-connector.com/ship/a...ia-vi-5284405/
IMO number 5284405
Name of the ship APOLLONIA VI
Type of ship CARGO
Gross tonnage 745 tons
DWT 930 tons
Year of build 1955
Builder LURSSEN WERFT - BREMEN, GERMANY
Last known flag GREECE
Former namesANTIGON*I* until 1979 Mar 13
ANTIGON*E* until 1976 Apr 20
PRIAMUS (not yet confirmed)

file:///C:/Users/user/Downloads/apollonia-vi-5284405-cargo-MaritimeConnector.com.pdf

----------


## Ellinis

> Εκτός λάθους μου φαίνεται ότι το < APOLLONIA VI > ναυπηγήθηκε το 1955 σαν < ANTIGONI (E) >


Το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε ως PRIAMUS και υπό Ελληνική σημαία πήρε αρχικά το όνομα ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ. Το ANTIGONE ή ANTIGONI είναι μια διαφοροποίηση στην λατινική γραφή του ονόματος του.
Να δούμε ένα απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο "Ναυάγια στον Ελληνικό Βυθό. Κατάδυση στην ιστορία τους" μιας και το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ VI είναι ένα από τα 20 ναυάγια που περιγράφονται

_Στις 16 Ιουλίου του 1955 καθελκύστηκε στα ναυπηγεία  Lurssen στο Vegesack της Δυτικής Γερμανίας με αριθμό ναυπήγησης 13232, το φορτηγό πλοίο PRIAMUS.
  Η ναυπήγηση ολοκληρώθηκε τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1955 και παραδόθηκε στην Dampfschifffahrts Gesellschaft "Neptun". Η εταιρεία, γνωστή και ως Neptun Line, είχε μακρά ιστορία καθώς είχε ιδρυθεί το  1873 από τον Γερμανό Johann Hermann Niemann και τους συνεταίρους του, για να εξυπηρετήσει κατά κύριο λόγο τις μεταφορικές ανάγκες στην περιοχή της Βαλτικής και της Σκανδιναβίας.  Τον Μάιο του 1972 το PRIAMUS πουλήθηκε στον  Έλληνα Πλοίαρχο Γιαννούλη Βαμβούνη, ο οποίος του έδωσε το όνομα ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ και νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά με αριθμό 4431. Τον Οκτώβριο του 1979 πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία της Apollonia Shipping & Trading Co. συμφερόντων Σπυρίδωνα Αλεξανδράτου και μετονομάστηκε AΠΟΛΛΩNIA VI__. _ 

Kαι μια φωτογραφία με το αρχικό του όνομα
Priamus.jpg
Φωτ. P. Nennstiel

----------

